# Snow Fall Accumalations???



## rycher (Sep 15, 2010)

Does anybody know of a FREE website to go to for checking snowfall accumalations present and past???? 

Please let me know if you do! Thank you!!


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

Try this one:

http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather-history/


----------



## backupbuddy (Dec 28, 2009)

Plow Babe;1109441 said:


> Try this one:
> 
> http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather-history/


Hi Plow Babe, 
Thanks for the link. I'm going to put this on my links page good source of info.


----------

